# الحب من وجهة نظر البابا شنودة



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2009)

الحب: الذي يظن البعض أن الحديث عنه لا يخلو من الحرج, وهو الحب الذي بين فتي وفتاة, أو بين رجل وامرأة, والشباب قد يسأل عن هذا الموضوع في شئ من الحياء كأنه يعبر خطا أحمر!!
ـ هنا وأتذكر سؤالا قدمته لي صحفية مشهورة منذ نحو35 عاما, حيث قالت لي ما الفرق بين الحب والشهوة؟. وكانت إجابتي الحب يريد دائما أن يعطي, والشهوة تريد دائما أن تأخذ. الشهوة تريد أن تشبع ذاتها, ومن النادر أن تشبع. فهي تريد باستمرار, وقد يكون الطرف الآخر ضحيتها. وليس هذا هو الحب بمعناه الحقيقي.
ـ فالذي يحب فتاة لا يضيع سمعتها بكثرة لقاءاته معها, ولا يشغل فكرها بحيث تفشل في دراستها أو في عملها, والأهم من هذا كله أنه لا يضيع عفتها, ويلقيها إلي مستقبل مظلم! فإن كان يحبها لكي يتزوجها, فليحفظها نقية وسليمة إلي حين يتم الزواج.
ـ كذلك فلنفرق بين الحب العاطفي والحب الجنسي, فالحب العاطفي لا خطر منه, ويمكن للشباب من الجنسين أن يحبوا بعضهم بعضا, إن كان حبا طاهرا في نطاق الحياة الجامعية أو الزمالة في العمل, طالما يكون ذلك مجرد مشاعر بريئة لا علاقة له بالجسد وغرائزه.
أما الحب الجنسي, فله خطورته وانحرافاته, وقد سمح به الله في محيط الزواج, وبه يتم إنجاب البنين واستمرارية الجنس البشري, وفي غير الزواج لا يسمح به.
ـ قرأت مرة لأحد الكتاب أنه عرض لموضوع الحب فقال إن الحب هو أكثر العواطف أنانية ولعله يقصد أن رجلا يحب امرأة, فيهمه أنها لا تحب أحدا غيره. كذلك فإن امرأة تحب رجلا, فلا تقبل أبدا أن يحب امرأة غيرها ومن هذين المثالين, واضح أن هذا الحب يرتبط بالغيرة.
ومثل هذه الغيرة تحمل في داخلها أمرين هما عدم الثقة بالنفس, ومعها الشك في الطرف الآخر أن تكون له علاقة آثمة مع طرف ثالث, ولكن المرأة الواثقة بأنوثتها, وبقوة جاذبيتها, وبشدة تأثيرها علي الرجل, لا تجد سببا يجعلها تغار من امرأة أخري, بل لا تحسب أن هناك امرأة أخري تنافسها. وكذلك الرجل الواثق من محبة امرأته له, والذي لا يشك أبدا في إخلاصها له.
ـ موضوع آخر في الحب, وهو مدي العلاقة بين الشابات والشبان الزملاء في الجامعة, وأنا دائما أقول إن الطالبة التي تتحدث مع كل زملائها بروح جامعية, وفي أدب وحشمة, لا يشك فيها أحد, لأنه من غير المعقول, ومن غير الممكن أن تكون في علاقة خاطئة مع الكل.. وبنفس الوضع الطالب الذي يتحدث مع كل الفتيات والزميلات بالروح الجامعية المعروفة.
إنما تبدأ الشكوك تحوم في حالات التخصص, أي عندما تخصص فتاة في الحديث مع شاب معين بالذات من زملائها, وتذاكر معه, وتتبادل معه كراسات المحاضرات, وتلتقي به دون غيره. هنا تبدأ الألسنة والشائعات, وتصبح سمعتها وسمعته داخل علامة استفهام؟!
ـ وهنا قد يسأل البعض ألا يكون الحب بين زميل وزميلة في الجامعة مقدمة لزواجهما؟. وفي الإجابة علي هذا السؤال نقول إنه يندر زواج اثنين في نفس العمر, فغالبا ما يكون الزوج أكبر سنوات من الزوجة. ثم إن الطالب سوف لا يتزوج إلا بعد التخرج, وبعد أن يقضي فترة الخدمة العسكرية, ثم ينتهي منها ليجد وظيفة أو عملا يدر عليه رزقا( إنه كان ذلك ممكنا) بحيث يمكنه أن يجد مسكنا خاصا, ويكون له مال يتقدم به للزواج.. وكل ذلك يستغرق سنوات. فهل ستبقي زميلته منتظرة له طول هذه المدة؟ وهل سيبقي الحب بينهما قائما, كما هو؟! علي الرغم من انقطاع الزمالة الدراسية التي كانت تسمح بالتلاقي كل يوم تقريبا, وعلي الرغم من اختلاف ظروف الحياة. لذلك فموضوع الزواج بين زميل وزميلة في الجامعة, يحتاج إلي روية ومزيد من العمق في التفكير.
ـ وفي مجال الحب, هناك نصيحة أقولها لكل فتاة: ضعي ضوابط لمشاعرك وعواطفك. ولا تفرطي أبدا في نفسك. فغالبا ما لا يقبل أي شاب أن يتزوج من فتاة فرطت في نفسها معه, وقد تحوطه الشكوك بأنه إن تزوجها قد تفرط في نفسها مع غيره, مادمت هي سهلة بهذا الوضع!

كوني حافظة لنفسك كل الحفظ.. ولتعرفي أن المحجوب مرغوب. ومن الناحية الأخري يقول المثل إذا كثر العرض, قل الطلب.

ـ أخيرا أقول للشباب: لتكن قلوبكم وإذهانكم عامرة بما يشغلها من مشاعر روحية وأفكار عميقة خاصة بمستقبلكم, ولا تتركوا فرصة لأي فكر جنسي أن يدخل ويعشش داخلكم, وأقول للفتاة: احتفظي دائما بحيائك, فإن الحياء زينة المرأة

للامانة منقول

في كمان كلمة البابا بيقولها للبنات دايما هي تقريبا علي ما افتكر " اصبري واتقلي "

فعلا البابا حكيم جدا في كلامه واي واحد لو عاقل وبيفكر صح هيقتنع بكل كلمة هو قالها في 

الموضوع ده .

ربنا يخليه لينا ويديم كهنوته امين .

صلولي كتير .

:smi420:


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## monmooon (13 يوليو 2009)

*كلام جميل جداً جداُ بس هي المقوله بتقول ​**اتقلي.... واعقلي ​**شكراً للموضوع الجميل ده تسلم ايدك يامرموره 
ربنا يباركك​*​


----------



## dodoz (13 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة *
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *كلام جميل جداً جداُ بس هي المقوله بتقول ​*
> *اتقلي.... واعقلي *​
> *شكراً للموضوع الجميل ده تسلم ايدك يامرموره ​​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايون هي دي

ميرسي ليك انك فكرتني بيها وميرسي لمرورك كمان

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة *
> 
> 
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يامرمورةl

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يامرمورةl

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يامرمورةl
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا جاست

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير وسلام

سلام المسيح


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك خير وسلام
> 
> سلام المسيح


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------

